# What do you keep your (pet) mice in?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Currently I have 5 mice and one of them is expecting. I moved the four other girls into a bigger aquarium and the pregnant one stayed in the smaller aquarium. My question is, since I expect to keep about 4 of the girls from the litter if she has that many, What would be the best place to keep them? The new tank is comfortable enough for them to live in together I also would love to move my fish into the smaller tank. Can you guys show me pictures of where you keep your mice if you have more than 5 mice? Here's a picture of the size difference in the tanks for the mice that I own! Thank you 

p.s I know the procedure on how to introduce mice to one another so please don't comment on it not being a good idea. Also My mice hump each other?  They are definitely ALL females so it's not that. I think it's a dominance thing, but I want to just make sure.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cant offer pics but I use bin cages as many other breeders do
Pets can be kept in bins and tanks most commonly.
Although of course wire cages but honestly they get so cold and kick all bedding out but they love climbing bars so give your pet mice (when babies are 4 weeks old) lots of climbing stuff!


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I keep all of mine in wire Critter Trail cages. I have 5 does who live in a Critter Trail 3 and CT 1 connected together, and I have 1 buck who lives in a separate wire mouse cage though I am hoping to find him something bigger soon. I know many breeders use plastic bins or aquariums but mine are just pets so wire works well for me. I'm worried about bad ventilation and my mice love climbing the bars. It can get cold, but I keep a heater on in my room (only when I'm home) and provide plenty of nesting areas to keep warm.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

My setup
-Three girls in a 55 gallon tank
- My 5 bucks in a terrarium (iguana tank, check my introduction for pic)
-My eldest in a bin cage

If you ever run out of space go for the bin cages because they are spacey, affordable, and easy to carry.

Female mice do mount each other out of dominance, even some of my does have mounted my bucks to put them in their place.


----------

